# With any luck, Lucky



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Two photos at 10 and 11 weeks.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lucky*

Oh! SOOO Darlin'!


----------



## nicki (Jan 25, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just love her face. You can tell by looking under the dark that she will have a white colored face . Does she have mostly black on the rest of her and cute white legs? It will be fun to watch her change.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What pretty coloring on that little sweet face! Yes, it will be fun to watch Lucky growing up and how much that coat will change!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*Lucky's markings*

It's a he-no offense taken (or so he tells me). and here (I hope-this photo thing is touch and go) are some shots of more of him. He is white underneath with big white paws, a white spot on the end of his tail which has a white stripe on the underside. He looks a bit like a raccoon with big white eyebrows and he is very sweet and very smart and loves to entertain but is chewing up a storm. Must be a puppy. Thanks for your kind words. We think he is adorable.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Any ideas how his coat will change? He has a white thick bunch over his right shoulder. The thin black highlights in the white on his paws look to me like they might disappear. Breeder seems to expect brown somewhere. He is growing sooo quickly.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

He is a gorgeous little boy


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys are great. Thanks. Makes us proud.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Alcibides said:


> Any ideas how his coat will change?


Ahh they're like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Box of chocolates I love that! AND love that puppy what a cutie!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cute face!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm sold. The cutest one I have looked at this morning.


----------



## luv2bmomof4 (Feb 29, 2012)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, today at the vet for a shot for LUcky who is 2 months and 29 days old weighed in at 8.5 pounds (last month at vet he was 6 pounds) and ALL he eats is dry kibble (vet is upping amount)-no treats nada. Is that about the rate they grow through babyhood?? Wow, I'm impressed.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww what a sweet baby!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Alcibides said:


> Well, today at the vet for a shot for LUcky who is 2 months and 29 days old weighed in at 8.5 pounds (last month at vet he was 6 pounds) and ALL he eats is dry kibble (vet is upping amount)-no treats nada. Is that about the rate they grow through babyhood?? Wow, I'm impressed.


wowzers!! at nearly 3 months old he weighs 8.5 lbs!!??? How big are his parents!?? Tillie is nearly 2 years old and weighs 8.5 lbs! She is on the small side though!  Why is the vet upping his food!?? How much are you currently feeding him?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's a big boy and an adorable one, too! You might want to try using some of his kibble allowance for training treats. Charlee Bears makes a great little cracker-type treat that only has three calories each.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Lucky sure is cute. If would think that at 3 months old and weighing 8.5#, he's going to be on the larger side. Tucker weighted 10# at 6 months and now at 3 years old this Wed. he's 18#. He's a larger Havanese for sure. How much are you feeding Lucky and how much does the vet want you to feed him?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. Kodi was 6 lbs at 11 weeks and is 16.5 lbs now as an adult, They DO grow at different rates, though, so being tha big now doesn't necessarily mean he's going to be "the giant economy size".:biggrin1: He could just be doing a lot of growing early.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Cutie pie!!


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky's mom is pretty big (18 pounds?) and his dad as well. The breeder thought Lucky might reach 20 pounds which seems wildly big to me. We had been feeding 1/3 cup three times a day and now have moved to 1/2 cup three times a day and he wolfs it down in a mega second just as he did the smaller amount BUT he does seem more satiated, less looking for more the minute he's done if you know what I mean. It's a good idea (thanks) to put some aside as a treat. He met a couple of "all over him" little girls the other day and I gave them some kibble for him to eat from their hand and it helped ease the situation. At what age do we think of them as at their full grown size?A year? He is an adorable little guy and loooves daily grooming (I just comb him out on my lap as he munches on a HImalayan chew that is much too big). The vet and my dh feel it's better to just stick with kibble (no other treats) as long as Lucky stays so passionate about it. I have a shelf full of healthy snacks I collected before he arrived but I guess I'll just hold off. Thanks all for all your help.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

1/2 cup x 3 per day seems like quite a bit to me. But you certainly know Lucky and his needs better than me. Tucker at 18# gets 1/4 cup of kibble mixed with 1/4 cup of canned food once a day. He also gets several small treats during the day. Several of us on the forum have bigger Havs. Tucker's breeder told us he would be larger than usual, but that was fine with us. At the time our youngest granddaughter was not quite 3 years old followed by a 4, 5 & 7 year old. We figured a larger puppy would fare better with younger children. No matter what their size we love our Havs don't we?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

So cute! I love looking at pictures of puppies and then seeing how the colors change as they get older. I know Gabby sure has changed a lot.


----------

